# LeMans vs. LeMans Sport?



## howthenotesbend (Apr 17, 2012)

So I am a total pontiac newb, I just sold my 69 El Camino in order to buy this charming 1970 LeMans with the original 350 drivetrain, i noticed it had a couple little badge holes below the lemans badging and so i ran the vin and found out it was a LeMans Sport, now my question is - What is the difference between a LeMans and the Sport? is it just an engine option thing or did they come with beefed up diffs/suspension? thanks! - Andrew (PS. here is a pic of the LeMans!)


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

For 1970, Pontiac reshuffled its intermediate lineup a bit with the LeMans Outlaw edition nameplate downgraded to the mid-line sub-series previously known as the Tempest Custom and included two- and four-door pillared sedans, while the previous *top-shelf LeMans series was renamed the LeMans Sport *in the same three body styles including a four-door hardtop sedan, two-door hardtop coupe and convertible. This year, bigger engines - which had previously reserved for GTOs - were made available on lesser Tempest/LeMans models including a 400 CID V8 rated at 265 hp with a two-barrel carburetor or a 330 hp option with a four-barrel carburetor and dual exhausts. At mid-year the bottom-shelf Tempest line, which initially included only two- and four-door sedans, got a low-price T-37 hardtop coupe which was initially billed as "General Motors' lowest-priced hardtop (undercut by a base Chevrolet Chevelle hardtop coupe introduced a few weeks later). To offer younger buyers a mid-sized muscle car that was less expensive than the GTO, Pontiac offered the T-37 hardtop coupe with a GT-37 appearance package that included striping, three-speed floor shift transmission, tuned suspension and other tinsel. The GT-37 was available with any Tempest/LeMans V8 from the standard 350 two-barrel to the 400 four-barrel. Replacing the Pontiac-built OHC six-cylinder as the base engine for Tempest/LeMans models for 1970 was Chevrolet's 250 cubic-inch inline six-cylinder engine, while the 350 two-barrel was again the base V8 engine and the four-barrel 350 HO was discontinued.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The 455 V8 was also an option on the '70-'71 LeMans Sport, and GT-37 and T-37 as well, as far as I know. Basically a GTO without the super high insurance costs!


----------



## howthenotesbend (Apr 17, 2012)

So they still made a base LeMans but in 70 they renamed the better performance package LeMans the LeMans Sport? sweet, im diggin that.


----------



## PelegLead (Sep 26, 2021)

Figure this out, please. I've owned total 3-70 lemans sports. Both 2-tone (never see that now!) Both had 350 2-barrel, one buckets, AC the other bench shift on column. I don't really understand 'sport' on these cars other than the coloring had 2. Well. Maybe #2 car since buckets and AC. I'm on #3 70 sport and this one has nothing original on it so who knows what it came with.


----------



## Kingo (Jan 5, 2021)

The lemans sports came with the GTO style seat covers and door panels. The door panels had a lemans emblem instead of GTO.


----------



## PelegLead (Sep 26, 2021)

You're right on my door emblems....both had those. I guess having the top a different color didn't matter at all. Did they come painted and not vinyl ever?? The 70 I have now, like I said, is not original at all but has not door emblems, no louvers on front fenders either. I'm


Kingo said:


> The lemans sports came with the GTO style seat covers and door panels. The door panels had a lemans emblem instead of GTO.


going to put both on in time. Is vun#23737oR120179 a true 'sport'?


----------



## PelegLead (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Kingo (Jan 5, 2021)

Mine is Granada gold with a gold vinyl top.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You need to order the PHS documents to determine what you have.


----------



## Kingo (Jan 5, 2021)

The picture of the yellow car is missing the sport faux vents on the front fenders


----------



## Kingo (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Kingo (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes it’s a true 2dr hard top lemans sport palisade green with green interior.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Kingo said:


> The picture of the yellow car is missing the sport faux vents on the front fenders


They probably removed them because they were in rough shape. I've been looking for a decent set for mine for years with no luck. Mine are very pitted.


----------



## PelegLead (Sep 26, 2021)

O52 said:


> You need to order the PHS documents to determine what





Kingo said:


> The picture of the yellow car is missing the sport faux vents on the front fenders


Yeah, I said earlier I am planning on putting on the door panel emblems and front fender louvers. I'll GTO it up but never cloning it! No gto logos, stripes, judge stickers, etc. I have a 70 hood I need to paint and install, I like the spoiler, 455 w-sniper efi, 400 th....but it is going to stay a Lemans. I actually like the 70 Lemans front more than the goat.


Kingo said:


> View attachment 146075


Nice! Thanks for that picture!


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

PelegLead said:


> Yeah, I said earlier I am planning on putting on the door panel emblems and front fender louvers. I'll GTO it up but never cloning it! No gto logos, stripes, judge stickers, etc. I have a 70 hood I need to paint and install, I like the spoiler, 455 w-sniper efi, 400 th....but it is going to stay a Lemans. I actually like the 70 Lemans front more than the goat.
> 
> Nice! Thanks for that picture!


I believe stripe kits were optional for the year if you want to jazz it up and stay "original"


----------



## PelegLead (Sep 26, 2021)

Th


Jared said:


> They probably removed them because they were in rough shape. I've been looking for a decent set for mine for years with no luck. Mine are very pitted.
> [





Jared said:


> They probably removed them because they were in rough shape. I've been looking for a decent set for mine for years with no luck. Mine are very pitted.


OPG has sets for $200. I don't know if you want to spend that much but they have em. I have to get my kick down on that EFI working and few other things before I can do the cosmetic things tho.


----------

